# Review: Spyderco Para Military 2 "Blurple" model and Camo DLC model (s30v, s110v)



## mhanlen (Oct 20, 2016)

*Review: Spyderco Para Military 2 "Blurple" model and Camo DLC model (s30v, s110v)*

*Spyderco Para Military 2 Review

*​
Some people say this is one of the best modern folders available. It's new to me, but it's quickly becoming my favorite blade. I had the opportunity to buy the slightly tweaked PM2 with the blurple (Spyderco's Bluish-purple G10) scales, and compare it to a loaner camo version. A few other Spydercos pop up in this review too, like the: Edura 4 and the Sage 5. Also there's brief NSFW language in this review. The samples seen in this video were paid for by me, or loaned by another knife fan. Thanks for watching!





​


----------



## scout24 (Oct 22, 2016)

*Re: Review: Spyderco Para Military 2 "Blurple" model and Camo DLC model (s30v, s110v)*

I've been carrying a camo PM II with a deep carry pocketclip for a while now, and agree it's a fantastic blade. I've been bit by liner locks a few times, including five stitches in my thumb, and the compression lock is great. I'm on my way to work, but I'll check out your video later today.


----------



## mhanlen (Oct 24, 2016)

*Re: Review: Spyderco Para Military 2 "Blurple" model and Camo DLC model (s30v, s110v)*



scout24 said:


> I've been carrying a camo PM II with a deep carry pocketclip for a while now, and agree it's a fantastic blade. I've been bit by liner locks a few times, including five stitches in my thumb, and the compression lock is great. I'm on my way to work, but I'll check out your video later today.



Yeah... it's the liner locks or sometimes the frame locks that get me. The compression keeps your fingers out of the way when closing- and safer if you're not quite paying attention when you're doing it.


----------

